# [TROLL] Troll Purge

## Dedda

Non ascoltate Zocram e' XXXXX

randomaze:

Post inutili ed offensivi splittati da questo thread.

Topic Bloccato (e utente bannato).

----------

## 102376

espulsione dal forum!!!!!!!grazie

----------

## Dedda

FATELO PURE MA IO CONTINUERO' LA MIA BATTAGLIA CONTRO XXXXX COME ZOCRAM!

----------

## gutter

 *Dedda wrote:*   

> FATELO PURE MA IO CONTINUERO' LA MIA BATTAGLIA CONTRO XXXXX COME ZOCRAM!

 

Vediamo di smetterla con queste frasi stupide o sarò costretto a chiedere il ban.

EDIT: Stiamo procedendo al ban.

----------

## Dedda

GUTTER MI SON DA CIOSA, MI TE SPAK U MUSO,MI NO GO PAURA DE NISUNI,MAKO DEL MODERATOR!

FUCK 'EM ALL! :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dedda

MI NO TENGO PAURE DE BANNATURE MI TE SPAKO U MUSO DE NOVO

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Vediamo di smetterla con queste frasi stupide o sarò costretto a chiedere il ban.
> 
> EDIT: Stiamo procedendo al ban.

 

Questi attacchi personali non sono tollerati come scritto nelle linee guida.

----------

## Dedda

SCUSATE MI SONO FUMATO UN PORRO APPENA ADESSO E NON RISPONDO DELLE CONSEGUENZE :

CI STA UN DETTO IN SICILIA CHE DICE PERDONA I CANI E I GATTI COME I MOLESTI E CI STA DETTO PURE NELLA BIBBIA CHE BISOGNA PERDONARE IL PROSSIMO   :Embarassed: 

VORREI CHIARIRE CHE I MESSAGGI DI BURLA NON DEVONO SMINUIRE I POST DI ZOCRAM CHE SONO DI INDUBBIA SERIETA' E UTILITA' COLLETTIVA!PORGO LE MIE PIU' SENTITE SCUSE A TUTTI ZOCRAM COMPRESO!

----------

## randomaze

 *zocram wrote:*   

> espulsione dal forum!!!!!!!grazie

 

Stiamo procedendo, ovviamente. 

In ogni caso, in situazioni come queste forse sarebbe bene (per evitare di accendere ulteriormente la situazione) limitarsi a segnalare (con una mail, con un mp) la cosa ai moderatori e non rispondere alla provocazione  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Dedda wrote:*   

> VORREI CHIARIRE CHE I MESSAGGI DI BURLA NON DEVONO SMINUIRE I POST DI ZOCRAM CHE SONO DI INDUBBIA SERIETA' E UTILITA' COLLETTIVA!PORGO LE MIE PIU' SENTITE SCUSE A TUTTI ZOCRAM COMPRESO!

 

Beh, ormai la richiesta é partita e non si può tornare indietro. Certo, se stavate scherzando si fa a tempo ad aggiungere la richiesta anche per zocram.

Infatti forse voi scherzavate ma qualcuno potrebbe essersi sentito offeso per le porcherie dette. Qui si parla di gentoo Linux, le polemiche sui gusti sessuali, religiosi, politici e altro non sono assolutamente gradite.

Peraltro nel "parlare civile" sarebbe il caso di rimettere a posto il caps-lock.

----------

## gutter

 *Dedda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VORREI CHIARIRE CHE I MESSAGGI DI BURLA NON DEVONO SMINUIRE I POST DI ZOCRAM CHE SONO DI INDUBBIA SERIETA' E UTILITA' COLLETTIVA!PORGO LE MIE PIU' SENTITE SCUSE A TUTTI ZOCRAM COMPRESO!

 

Non penso che questi siano messaggi di burla penso solo che si tratti di un atteggiamento stupido e insensat, per questo motivo ti invito a non continuare a postare in attesa che il ban abbia effetto, in modo da evitare di metterti in ridicolo più di quanto tu abbia già fatto.

----------

## Dedda

ESSENDO ENTRAMBI DA CIOSA NON STAVAMO SCHERZANDO !!!!1

NON  :Shocked:  AVETE NEANCHE L'INTELLIGENZA PER CAPIRE QUANDO UNO SCHERZA O NO!BEKKO8)

----------

## Dedda

PROCEDETE ANKE CON IL BURLONE DI ZOCRAM CONIGLI! :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

Penso che sia giusto, rendere pubblico, ciò che un COGLIONE è in grado di scrivere, servendosi di

mezzi "nascosti" per evitare l'ira dei moderatori, o forse per nascondere i suoi complessi dovuti

al fatto che la gente non faccia quello che LUI dice, risolvendo, in molti casi, i problemi in modi molto 

più facili e veloci (vedi thread LiveCD).

Insultando la gente, senza sapere minimamente con chi ha a che fare.

Riporto letteralmente il messaggio recapitatomi oggi in privato sul forum gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> trovo sorprendente questo tuo tono da offeso... 
> 
> ti dai le arie da grande programmatore ma raccogli solo polvere. i tuoi post hanno sollevato solo le ire de moderatori (shev) 
> ...

 

Le opinioni degli altri vanno ascoltate, come anche io faccio; ma se per me è giusto o migliore un'altra strada, non vedo perchè debba star a sentire

un fascista fallito, quale questo personaggio surreale!

Fortunatamente esiste in questo forum molta altra gente NETTAMENTE migliore e che stimo molto, a partire dai moderatori.

EDIT: chiedo scusa a tutti per l'enorme OT in anticipo. E se dovessi essere bannato dal forum, almeno ne è valsa enormemente la pena.

Ciao a tutti

Edit by randomaze: Ho fatto il merge con questo thread precedentemente adibito a raccogliere la spazzatura. E gli insulti gratuiti sono tali.Last edited by AlterX on Sun Jul 10, 2005 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cagnulein

parere da esterno: penso che la cosa tu la debba risolvere con lui in privato... :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non credo che siano necessari grandi commenti:

prima di tutto io ti ho scritto un PM circa una mia personalissima opinione, tu come al solito te ne freghi delle regole del forum e ne fai una questioen internazionale.

il PM l'ho scritto senza usare linguaggi offensivi, ma illustrandoti quelle che secondo me erano cose sbagliate nel tuo atteggiamento. tu rispondi dandomi dell'ottuso, deficente, e complessato... questo è ascoltare l'opinione della gente?

non riporto la tua risposta per il semplice fatto che non penso sia necessario, ma sarò ben felice di mostrarla ai moderatori

hai fatto la tua sparata, bravo.

adesso chiudiamo il thread, che non mi sembra c'entri molto con il forum

----------

## AlterX

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> parere da esterno: penso che la cosa tu la debba risolvere con lui in privato...

 

Non ho postato per risolvere il problema, perchè io personalmente non ho nulla da dividere con questo essere.

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che questo post sia un po' OT. in ogni caso se tu hai problemi con k.gothmog e lui ha preferito hiarire la cosa di persona non vedo il motivo di aprire un thread che cita le testuali parole di un pm. 

inoltre... riporto...

Usate il buonsenso - Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette. 

Se postate qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo aggiungete un TAG [OT] (OffTopic).

Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic, a preferenza editate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate 

Nessun attacco personale - Insulti, minacce o simili non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema. 

detto questo... (puoi trovare il testo completo qui non espongo il mio personale parere semplicemente perchè io le regole dl forum le seguo.

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco perchè ho detto di risolverli via pm  :Mad: 

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non credo che siano necessari grandi commenti:
> 
> prima di tutto io ti ho scritto un PM circa una mia personalissima opinione, tu come al solito te ne freghi delle regole del forum e ne fai una questioen internazionale.
> 
> il PM l'ho scritto senza usare linguaggi offensivi, ma illustrandoti quelle che secondo me erano cose sbagliate nel tuo atteggiamento. tu rispondi dandomi dell'ottuso, deficente, e complessato... questo è ascoltare l'opinione della gente?
> ...

 

Mostra quello che vuoi alla gente...

se vuoi riporto le parole, non ho nessun problema al riguardo.

Inoltre, per la cronaca, sia chiaro che la tua opinione per me vale zero e sei pregato di tenertela per te.

Non mi sembra che il tuo messaggio sia tanto lodevole nei miei confronti...

ho reso pubblico il tuo schifoso PM, semplicemente per evitare altri invii di questo genere...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non ho postato per risolvere il problema,

 

[EDIT] chiedo cortesemente a tutti di ignorare questo thread. tanto appena un mod si collegherà credo proprio che lo chiuderà. non ha quindi senso rovinarsi il fegato per una cosa inutile come questa. [/EDIT]Last edited by Ic3M4n on Sun Jul 10, 2005 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlterX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che questo post sia un po' OT. in ogni caso se tu hai problemi con k.gothmog e lui ha preferito hiarire la cosa di persona non vedo il motivo di aprire un thread che cita le testuali parole di un pm. 
> 
> 

 

Veramente non sono io che ho problemi con lui...

e se fosse il contrario, come ha dimostrato questo PM, e altre risposte in threads passati, sono problemi suoi e non

deve rompere i COGLIONI con messaggi privati!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Veramente non sono io che ho problemi con lui...
> 
> e se fosse il contrario, come ha dimostrato questo PM, e altre risposte in threads passati, sono problemi suoi e non
> 
> deve rompere i COGLIONI con messaggi privati!

 

mi sembra che tu ti stia comportando in modo un po' infantile.

torno a chiederti perché postare in un forum se, come hai detto tu, l'opinione altrui conta meno di niente

ad ogni modo il fatto che tu stesso abbia riportato i miei PM dimostra che io non ho usato parole offensive, a differenza di te.

thread chiuso. ciao

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi sembra che tu ti stia comportando in modo un po' infantile.
> 
> torno a chiederti perché postare in un forum se, come hai detto tu, l'opinione altrui conta meno di niente
> ...

 

L'opinione tua non conta nulla...

non hai nemmeno la capacità di capire o vuoi semplicemente screditarmi con le mie stesse parole?!?

L'offesa non avviene solo con parole offensive, ma anche con parole normali; tutto sta nel combinarle.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> screditarmi con le mie stesse parole?!? 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riquito

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Penso che sia giusto, rendere pubblico, ciò che un C*******E è in grado di scrivere
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> Insultando la gente, senza sapere minimamente con chi ha a che fare.
> ...

 

Per un momento ho pensato parlassi di te, invece poi ho capito che era la tua solita sparata.

Il tono di gothmog nel pm era anni luce più tranquillo di quello del tuo post, senza contare che usi

improperi non graditi e dai del _fascista_ ad altre persone.

spero in un tuo ban

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Decisamente non si puó stare in pace neanche la domenica.

k.gothmog non e' mai stato una persona particolarmente socievole, ma certo questo non ti autorizza a insultarlo pubblicmente solo perché in un pm ha ribadito quello che ti ha detto in quel thread. Se avevi dei problemi per il tono che lui ha usato perché non ti sei limitato a segnalarlo a noi moderatori?

In ogni caso vedremo tra moderatori il da farsi.

EDIT 11/7: AlterX é stato segnalato ai moderatori globali che hanno provveduto al ban.

----------

